# Vomiting Issues



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So I need some feedback on how concerned I should be. I'm a bit at a fork in the road...

Cash (10 1/2 month old black toy poodle, about 10 lbs) has been vomiting lately. He acts fine - no listlessness, no weight loss, no dehydration or diarrhea...he just vomits and then he's fine. 

I haven't actually seen him vomit so I am not sure if he is vomiting or regurgitating. Nor do I know how much he's retching. He seems to puke about 1-2 hours after he eats (this morning is was softened dog kibble, boiled beef, coconut oil) and it's usually undigested food. 

He is not puking constantly, just about once a week. In fact, he puked on my bed last Wednesday too (**always** on my bed...or someone's bed). 

[I've also noticed that when we give him people food (guilty as charged) such as a bread product - a bit of dried cereal, a piece of toast, a piece of cracker ((I don't feed him that - it would be my father)) he would cough it up a few hours later with a bit of mucous - like he doesn't digest the grains. So we stopped giving it to him.] I'm not sure if that is related at all, but since I stopped letting him have those 'treats', he hasn't coughed anything up.

For the last 2-3 weeks, however, it's been vomit. There isn't a lot of bile, so I'm not sure if Famotidine would be worthwhile. I wondered if he just happens to eat faster on some days?

I don't want to spend the money for a vet appointment and tests...but I don't want to ignore an issue either.

Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy regurgitates after eating when she has eaten too much too fast - have you tried cutting down the amount he gets now that he has just about finished growing?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I agree it could be that he's gulping his food. We had a mix that used to do that. He grew up a lot. :afraid: 
Lily tends to gobble up her food quickly so I feed her breakfast in a busy ball so she only gets a couple of pieces of kibble as she rolls the ball around. 
Or it could be he's having a reaction to an ingredient in his food. Have you tried any other foods?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I would for sure take your dog off of any grains.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My spoo puked a lot...one thing I did that helped was to remove water for about 1/2 hour during meal time. She gobbled and then drank and puked...I monitor her to slow down eating too.


----------

